
SwiftBoot - bgray
http://www.swiftboot.com/?p=213
======
joezydeco
There are all kinds of topics on boot optimization over on the Embedded Linux
wiki:

<http://elinux.org/Boot_Time>

So I'm wondering if they just apply a set of these tricks given your
circumstances. Notice that they guarantee a 50% speedup on _your_ board, not
that you'll boot as their example. The OMAP 3530 shown is a pretty fast chip.
You also don't know what else they're skipping to get this speed.

------
gduffy
This is awesome! I wonder how they achieved it. Normal boot times for
Beagleboard are at least 15-20 seconds.

Perhaps it is using some sort of software suspend/resume functionality? I
suspect initializing memory by copying an image directly from flash after
U-boot starts up would be about this fast.

~~~
cbetz
Would something like uswsusp/tuxonice (software suspend to RAM or disk) be
capable of assisting in quick boot times?

Step 1: Build fully functioning embedded system and boot it. Step 2: Suspend
it in the state you want it be in on boot Step 3: Hack u-boot to directly load
the suspended image

Has anyone done something like this? Is it feasible?

~~~
cbetz
I just saw the link posted by joezydeco (above). It has good links to
information on this particular avenue of optimization, particularly:
<http://elinux.org/Suspend_To_Disk_For_ARM>

